# First bow kill, first buck



## RIVER LADY

Well, my daughter Carley finally got her first buck with her first bowl kill Sunday morning. It was awesome. I watched the whole thing. He came right at sneaking along the woods edge of the field, she couldn't see him until he was right in front of her, he stopped, she shot and missed. He headed north into the field and turned east into the swamp. It took him about a 1/2 hour to circle north then west and come right back at her the same way he just came, on a full run headed right at her However, this time she was ready, even though she couldn't see him until he got right on top of her again. He got up to her, he stopped looked up at her, and started quartering right at her, she nailed him on the move. That Matthews Craze blew that arrow thru the lung and out the other side. He ran about 250 yards across the field and I lost sight of him as he crested the hill befoe entering the neighbors corn field. I looked back at her and she was already on he ground and jumping around where she found blood. She had plenty of blood to follow across the cut beans, but when we got to the uncut section of beans, he gave her a double swipped blood trail on the standing beans that lead her right to him. Of course she took off running following the blood trail. The smile on her face was absolutely priceless and the proudest moment for this Momma.


----------



## woodie slayer

congrats great story


----------



## .44

Congratulatipns to your daughter and thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## jerrob

Congrats to your daughter on her double firsts RL. That's one she'll remember for a lifetime with a story like that. Thanks for sharing.

I bet she can't tell that story without smiling this big ---->


----------



## boomstick

Well done!! Great story!!


----------



## Bryan.D

Awesome job and great buck! Getting people into bow hunting is the way to keep them into hunting!!! Congratulations, happy for both of you.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks everyone. She now has her sights set on this guys brother. I took him opening morning, gun season 2012. If she can be dedicated to her other stand by the swamp she's got a good chance of getting one similar to him.


----------



## limige

Hehe well he won't make that mistake a third time, lol. Congrats


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

Try canning a little of the buck.

I'll bet all her guy friends are jealous!

Oldun


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fred, I don't care for canned venison too much. 

All her friends are very happy for her.


----------



## LumberJ

Way to go Carley! Give her a wicked high-fiver from me


----------



## Tim.Ignatowski

Congrats to your daughter on her first of many more to come.


----------



## RIVER LADY

LumberJ said:


> Way to go Carley! Give her a wicked high-fiver from me


 
One Wicked higher-fiver complete. She said thanks.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Way to go Carley! And mom! Nice shooting!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Way to go Carley! And mom! Nice shooting!


----------



## ERnurse

Awesome!


----------



## bluesun7602

Congratulations!!


----------



## 1wildchild

That is just great!


----------



## plugger

Congratulations, I hope it's the first of many!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks everyone. I'm so proud of her. She is such a trooper too. The only time that girl doesn't hunt is when it is bone chillin cold and even she thinks I'm crazy for sitting in a tree at 20 degrees, or if I'm not available to go with her. I wish she had it in her to go on her own, without me. But, that may never happen. She still has that fear of the darkness. When we had corn to hunt, she alway makes me walk behind her through the corn. I guess that's what Momma's are for. Always having your back. However, I can't resist making cougar comments as we make our way through the corn.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960

S-S-S-S-Sss-SccchhwaKKK!!!!!



BAM!!


WTG Kids!
'


----------



## kozal01

That's awesome, congrats to her!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Wendy

CONGRATS to your daughter.... The more she hunts the more confident she'll get... pretty soon you'll be wishing she'd want you to go with her! lol!


----------



## Burksee

Awesome story! Congrats to Carley and thanks for sharing this Shawn!


----------

